# Raderwerks Wobble Bolts



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

Still not 100% i trust these bolts....just in case you are not sure what i'm referring to, i'm talking about the bolts that allow you to run a 5x114.3 wheel on a 5x112 car
i found an awesome set of wheels that look great on mkv's but i'm not sure if i trust these bolts to run every single day on my car that gets driven, a lot. (24k miles every year.)
anyone running these yet?
anyone have any input other then raderwerks affiliates?


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Raderwerks Wobble Bolts (MKV John)*

ttt


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Raderwerks Wobble Bolts (MKV John)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Raderwerks Wobble Bolts (MKV John)*

no one knows about these?


----------



## MKV John (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Raderwerks Wobble Bolts (MKV John)*

last bumparoni for this thread.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Im actually interested aswell... Anyone use them? Can someone elaborate on how they work just so I know I have this straight in my head.


----------



## kdub351 (Dec 19, 2003)

*Re: Raderwerks Wobble Bolts (MKV John)*

check out this thread
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3760150


----------



## TxThunderBunny (Feb 24, 2007)

Russ from Raderwerks told me they work just like reg bolts. I went as far as asking if they would be okay to auto-x with, and he said any driving would be tolerable. I would really like to know for sure because it would really open up wheel options. The only thing holding me back is the bore center of other wheels. I have seen wheels like, for example that were made for an S2000. They have the 5x114 BP and the mid 40 offset range. I would just need to know the center bore was okay. Also, most 5x114 wheels would need to be re drilled to accommodate the 14x1.5 bolt. Most other cars run the 12x1.25/1.5. Does anyone have any idea how much it would cost to have the holes redrilled?


----------

